# Children's Bible WITHOUT images of Christ?



## Philip A (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone know of one? I see that the new single volume hardback of Catherine Vos's work has images of Christ, can anyone confirm or deny whether the older three paperback volumes do?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 24, 2010)

I gave to my eldest daughter the The Children's King James Bible. From Reformation Heritage Books. This is a real word-for-word Bible translation.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't answer the post directly.

But, we just purchased The New Children's Bible by Anne de Vries and it doesn't have any images of Christ, but is richly illustrated. 

It's still a little too mature for our 2 year old, but it looks like it will be good.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 24, 2010)

Philip A said:


> Does anyone know of one? I see that the new single volume hardback of Catherine Vos's work has images of Christ, can anyone confirm or deny whether the older three paperback volumes do?


 
If it's a "Bible storybook" you're looking for, the paperback editions of Catherine Vos' work published by Banner of Truth do not contain any purported images of Christ.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 24, 2010)

In order to beat "the Josh" to the punch, there are no Bibles with images of Christ. But I know what you mean. I have done quite a bit of searching on this topic, and the two previously mentioned (The New Children's Bible and the Banner of Truth version of Catherine Vos's Children's Bible) are the only two I have found that don't have images which are supposed to be Jesus.


----------



## larryjf (Jul 24, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> I gave to my eldest daughter the The Children's King James Bible. From Reformation Heritage Books. This is a real word-for-word Bible translation.


 
Does this one have no images of Christ?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 24, 2010)

larryjf said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > I gave to my eldest daughter the The Children's King James Bible. From Reformation Heritage Books. This is a real word-for-word Bible translation.
> ...


 
Correct. No purported images of Christ. We should expect nothing less of Reformation Heritage Books. 

And it's a "real Bible", not a novellized Bible stories book. It does contain an illustration hear and there, and some retold Bible story narratives interspersed within the 66 canonical books of God-breathed Scripture.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 24, 2010)

You can find used books of Catherine Vos' Child's Story Bible here: Amazon.com: CHILD'S STORY BIBLE COMPLETE IN ONE VOLUME: Catherine F. Vos: Books

I am uncertain if the 1949 version had any images but the cover doesn't have any images. I love Vos' work in this.

As for Bibles that I give my children, I buy them hardbound ESV Bibles with large print, which is the version we read at Church. I buy covers for them. It's very exciting for my kids to be able to turn to their own Bibles during the reading of the Word.


ESV Large Print Bible, Hardcover, Black Letter


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 24, 2010)

Take out a pair of scissors and do the work of an iconoclast


----------

